# How to Come Up with Effective Affirmations



## James Goodson (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey,

so I had read some book a while ago, not sure what book it was exactly, but I remembered it now and thought you might find this insightful. Basically it's a way to come up with a MEANINGFUL affirmation, rather than something dry you aren't even confident about.

First what you do is you imagine a "perfect" future day in the future. Think 1-5 years from now. What you do, what you see, what you feel, that kind of thing.

Now you have a 2-3 paragraphs of text and what you do now is you look for emotional words that you naturally wrote that have personal meaning for you. You could even summarize this in just those words as keywords/phrases, you know, word1-word2-word3 and it would retain it's core meaning.

Now you simply just make it into one short sentence and you have a POWERFUL affirmation! No cookie cutter stuff, but something that's meaningful to you. 

I think that's real important.


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------

